# more random pics



## Joeypipes 23




----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Pic 1. HWH (lol) needs copper drip leg 4" off floor, the manual reset pressuretrol cannot tee off at the relief valve and the relief valve must be upright 
Pic 2. Pig tail must come off a 3/4" plugged tee for cleaning purposes 
Pic 3. Wish I saw some support on the flu
Pic 4. Looks great 
Pic 5. Nice 


Also all new boilers should have a secondary low water cutoff 

This is all with love as its obvious that you care about your work, keep it up!


----------



## rjbphd

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Pic 1. HWH (lol) needs copper drip leg 4" off floor, the manual reset pressuretrol cannot tee off at the relief valve and the relief valve must be upright
> Pic 2. Pig tail must come off a 3/4" plugged tee for cleaning purposes
> Pic 3. Wish I saw some support on the flu
> Pic 4. Looks great
> Pic 5. Nice
> 
> Also all new boilers should have a secondary low water cutoff
> 
> This is all with love as its obvious that you care about your work, keep it up!


 Agreed with above statement, with the space you have at top of boiler, use the drop header set up for more drier steam. Didn't see any skimming nipple on boiler. Looks like damp basement, I would set it on cement blocks.


----------



## Piper34

Picture #9 back to back lavs ? Vent choked , should be cross sanitary tee


----------



## Bayside500

http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachm...e-random-pics-forumrunner_20120429_002212.jpg

nice s-trap on shower drain


----------



## Joeypipes 23

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Pic 1. HWH (lol) needs copper drip leg 4" off floor, the manual reset pressuretrol cannot tee off at the relief valve and the relief valve must be upright
> Pic 2. Pig tail must come off a 3/4" plugged tee for cleaning purposes
> Pic 3. Wish I saw some support on the flu
> Pic 4. Looks great
> Pic 5. Nice
> 
> Also all new boilers should have a secondary low water cutoff
> 
> This is all with love as its obvious that you care about your work, keep it up!


- Hwh your right we didn't do anything with it..we only replaced the boiler.

- I'm not sure bout the other things you stated but my boss who is a stickler would of corrected me if I did something off key but you could be right.

- and its only commercial boilers that require a secondary Lwco, one mechanical and one probe style I know this because we did one for s church and it was inspected.

- the flue pipes all zipped screwed together, didn't think it was necessary for anything else.

I appreciate constructive criticism..
but I gotta explain my end lol


----------



## Joeypipes 23

rjbphd said:


> Agreed with above statement, with the space you have at top of boiler, use the drop header set up for more drier steam. Didn't see any skimming nipple on boiler. Looks like damp basement, I would set it on cement blocks.


Boilers def on a cement block platform but not too high.

There's a Skimmer I assure u.


----------



## OldSchool

fail


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Cast iron with SUPER bands in the same house as fiber glass shower pan? Bet they wished they could have saved money on piping and bands and gotten a mud in tile shower! 

Those bands are great though, only used them on 1 residential job. Good quality work


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Bayside500 said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachments/f21/16329d1335673338t-more-random-pics-forumrunner_20120429_002212.jpg
> 
> nice s-trap on shower drain


That's not a s-trap LOL..that's a different job..that trap is for the tub I installed second line is vent


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Michaelcookplum said:


> Cast iron with SUPER bands in the same house as fiber glass shower pan? Bet they wished they could have saved money on piping and bands and gotten a mud in tile shower!
> 
> Those bands are great though, only used them on 1 residential job. Good quality work


Thank you but that showerstall is a different job alltogether


----------



## Joeypipes 23

OldSchool said:


> fail


Why


----------



## OldSchool

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Why


one pipe size diameter rise or fall between the trap and vent


----------



## Joeypipes 23

OldSchool said:


> one pipe size diameter rise or fall between the trap and vent


Its a two inch vent...your allowed back to.back sinks on a cross.ty this just worked out.better


----------



## Bayside500

Joeypipes 23 said:


> That's not a s-trap LOL..that's a different job..that trap is for the tub I installed second line is vent


that would fail down here by our code


----------



## OldSchool

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Its a two inch vent...your allowed back to.back sinks on a cross.ty this just worked out.better


it has nothing to do with the size of the vent...

it is one pipe size of grade on the horizontal drain from the outlet of ptrap to where the vent and drain ties together


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Bayside500 said:


> that would fail down here by our code


Whys that


----------



## rjbphd

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Boilers def on a cement block platform but not too high.
> 
> There's a Skimmer I assure u.


Why not use the drop header set up?


----------



## Bayside500

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Whys that


is that a wye downstream of the p-trap going to a vent ?

if so it's legal, i didn't notice the wye until now :thumbup:


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Bayside500 said:


> is that a wye downstream of the p-trap going to a vent ?
> 
> if so it's legal, i didn't notice the wye until now :thumbup:


Yes sir


----------



## love2surf927

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Whys that


Vent must be taken off downstream of the trap and must be rolled up 45 degrees or less from vertical. Am I seeing that correctly, is that a wye with the trap off the branch and vent extends from there. If so... Fail.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

In the pic of the shower body, I can't tell is that cold on the left??? Lol


----------



## Joeypipes 23

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> In the pic of the shower body, I can't tell is that cold on the left??? Lol


Ha nah I piped it correctly


----------



## union brother 1

OldSchool said:


> fail


Failed vent is below the invert
eeeek.


----------



## TPWinc

Joeypipes 23 said:


> That's not a s-trap LOL..that's a different job..that trap is for the tub I installed second line is vent


So it's not an s-trap, but it is a horizonal dry vent. Not leagal down here. You can clearly see that vent running right next to the tub with nothing else washing it. I would have hooked that tub in on the vertical section of the vent with a sanitary tee.

The double wye on the lavs ain't cool either. Point of vent is below the trap weir.


----------



## TPWinc

Bayside500 said:


> is that a wye downstream of the p-trap going to a vent ?
> 
> if so it's legal, i didn't notice the wye until now :thumbup:


It would be legal if the vent was a went vent. It's not as far as I can tell from the picture showing the tub.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

I assure you its legal


----------



## TPWinc

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I assure you its legal


 According to NYC plumbing code 906.2 for the double wye and 912.2.2 for the horizonal vent offset, it's not! Where was this work done?


----------



## Joeypipes 23

TPWinc said:


> According to NYC plumbing code 906.2 for the double wye and 912.2.2 for the horizonal vent offset, it's not! Where was this work done?


That double wye is strictly for two sinks which have their own vent...its not horizontal. The tub is on a horizontal drain with a wye...top is for the vent...which goes through floor and.picked up with rest of vent for fixtures


----------



## Associated Plum

OldSchool said:


> fail


The Double wye would be considered an S trap in this instance. To meet code we would install a double sanaitary tee.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Associated Plum said:


> The Double wye would be considered an S trap in this instance. To meet code we would install a double sanaitary tee.


So explain why a double tee is OK but not a wye


----------



## TPWinc

:wallbash:We have..... Several times!!!!


Joeypipes 23 said:


> So explain why a double tee is OK but not a wye


----------



## TPWinc

906.2 VENTING OF FIXTURE DRAINS. The vent for a fixture drain, except where serving a fixture with intagral traps, such as water closets, shall connect above the weir of the fixture trap being vented.
That explains why the wye is no good.

912.2.2..........The vent connection to the combination drain and vent pipe shall extend a minimum of 6 inches above the flood rim level of the highest fixture being vented before offsetting horizonally.
That explains why the tub vent is no good.


----------



## azmike

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Its a two inch vent...your allowed back to.back sinks on a cross.ty this just worked out.better


Because it places the weir of the trap above the vent take off or begining.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

912.2.2..........The vent connection to the combination drain and vent pipe shall extend a minimum of 6 inches above the flood rim level of the highest fixture being vented before offsetting horizonally.
That explains why the tub vent is no good.[/QUOTE]

Then explain how to vent a tub...BC the tie in to the vent is well above flood level the vent is approximately 48" off floor for the w.c, lav and tub. What your seeing is the underneath of a bathroom and especially because the drain work.couldn't be done upstairs


----------



## azmike

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Its a two inch vent...your allowed back to.back sinks on a cross.ty this just worked out.better


 Because it places the weir of the trap above the vent begining or take off.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

azmike said:


> Because it places the weir of the trap above the vent begining or take off.


I'm not being arrogant or anything....but the connection to the vent is much higher than what your seeing...the vent has to be above flood level of the sink...


----------



## azmike

Joeypipes 23 said:


> 912.2.2..........The vent connection to the combination drain and vent pipe shall extend a minimum of 6 inches above the flood rim level of the highest fixture being vented before offsetting horizonally.
> That explains why the tub vent is no good.


Then explain how to vent a tub...BC the tie in to the vent is well above flood level the vent is approximately 48" off floor for the w.c, lav and tub. What your seeing is the underneath of a bathroom and especially because the drain work.couldn't be done upstairs[/QUOTE]


----------



## azmike

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I'm not being arrogant or anything....but the connection to the vent is much higher than what your seeing...the vent has to be above flood level of the sink...


That not what we are refering to we are talking about the flat venting below the fixture! As i can see you had ample amount of space by 90ing at the cast iron wye over to the vent riser the stack a sweep and santee to pick up 2" trap go back and fix it!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## union brother 1

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I assure you its legal


Are you a mechanic or a helper?
No offense. The cross wye is not legal....THE VENT is BELOW THE INVERT. understand???


----------



## Joeypipes 23

union brother 1 said:


> Are you a mechanic or a helper?
> No offense. The cross wye is not legal....THE VENT is BELOW THE INVERT. understand???


I'm not gunna argue anymore....


----------



## union brother 1

Lol..ima draw it for you..


----------



## Joeypipes 23

union brother 1 said:


> Lol..ima draw it for you..


Thanks but I'm good


----------



## union brother 1

Well them keep doin it wrong...

Aint nothing worst than a smart dumb n#%&* - kat williams


----------



## Joeypipes 23

union brother 1 said:


> Well them keep doin it wrong...
> 
> Aint nothing worst than a smart dumb n#%&* - kat williams


Thanks


----------



## Optimus Primer

That 1/4 bend you see going up through the floor is the lav where he used the double wye. What he did is vented correctly. The double wye is not right however. He should have used a cross. Everything else there is fine. See example of what he did below.


----------



## Optimus Primer

love2surf927 said:


> Vent must be taken off downstream of the trap and must be rolled up 45 degrees or less from vertical. Am I seeing that correctly, is that a wye with the trap off the branch and vent extends from there. If so... Fail.


 
Maybe in California


----------



## Joeypipes 23

house plumber said:


> That 1/4 bend you see going up through the floor is the lav where he used the double wye. What he did is vented correctly. The double wye is not right however. He should have used a cross. Everything else there is fine. See example of what he did below.


I'm.gunna explain what was done we ran a four inch C.I line in a bay of the floor and picked up the lead bend...then there's a wye and 1/8 bend with sweep for lavatory then down into sewer. The tub was too close to tie in, so we ran a seperate tee off main sewer for tub waste. The pic with the PVC is the tub drain and the 1/4 bend going up is the vent. The vent is 48" off floor and ties into vent stack. The double wye has a piece of NH going up into the vent connection above flood level


----------



## Optimus Primer

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I'm.gunna explain what was done we ran a four inch C.I line in a bay of the floor and picked up the lead bend...then there's a wye and 1/8 bend with sweep for lavatory then down into sewer. The tub was too close to tie in, so we ran a seperate tee off main sewer for tub waste. The pic with the PVC is the tub drain and the 1/4 bend going up is the vent. The vent is 48" off floor and ties into vent stack. The double wye has a piece of NH going up into the vent connection above flood level


Oh ok. I tried to have your back. Then if nothing is washing the base of that 90 then yes its a dry vent. Which is illegal in my area. And if you use IPC then it is in your area too.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

house plumber said:


> Oh ok. I tried to have your back. Then if nothing is washing the base of that 90 then yes its a dry vent. Which is illegal in my area.


When you vent a tub its usually dry vented...usually a ptrap then a tee and 1/4 bend up to vent line


----------



## Tommy plumber

Joeypipes 23 said:


> So explain why a double tee is OK but not a wye


 









This is an example of a properly vented line. The trap weir is not higher than the point of vent.

If instead of a 2" x 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" san tee, the plumber installed a 2" x 1 1/2" wye, then the trap weir would be higher than the point of vent.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachments/f7/16377d1335798051-goona-tight-fit-image-1473074241.jpg
> 
> This is an example of a properly vented line. The trap weir is not higher than the point of vent.
> 
> If instead of a 2" x 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" san tee, the plumber installed a 2" x 1 1/2" wye, then the trap weir would be higher than the point of vent.


Point of vent is where it connects to main vent not ontop of the fitting...I'm exhausted of this vent talk lol


----------



## Optimus Primer

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Point of vent is where it connects to main vent not ontop of the fitting...I'm exhausted of this vent talk lol


Yeah I bet it does get exhausting trying to prove you're right when you aren't. Over and out.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

house plumber said:


> Yeah I bet it does get exhausting trying to prove you're right when you aren't. Over and out.


Ha


----------



## Optimus Primer




----------



## Joeypipes 23

What are you displaying


----------



## TPWinc

Joeypipes 23 said:


> What are you displaying


 You are a Journeyman? I have my doubts. My 2nd year apprentice knows what that is and why it's wrong. :whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum

TPWinc said:


> You are a Journeyman? I have my doubts. My 2nd year apprentice knows what that is and why it's wrong. :whistling2:


I'm not tooting my own horn, but even I know what the picture showed above is. And I'm
Fairly new in this trade.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Joeypipes 23

TPWinc said:


> You are a Journeyman? I have my doubts. My 2nd year apprentice knows what that is and why it's wrong. :whistling2:


LOL get over yourself


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Mississippiplum said:


> I'm not tooting my own horn, but even I know what the picture showed above is. And I'm
> Fairly new in this trade.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I know what he's drawing...I'm trying to see what he's trying to prove


----------



## union brother 1

TPWinc said:


> You are a Journeyman? I have my doubts. My 2nd year apprentice knows what that is and why it's wrong. :whistling2:


I second that..... Sorry.


----------



## Tommy plumber

http://www.plumbingpros.com/pdf/dwvents.pdf

pg. 18 shows why a wye branch can't be used immediately after a p-trap. Because it puts the trap weir above the point of vent. That effectively cuts off the vent. As long as the waste arm isn't too long, a sanitary tee allows for proper circulation of air.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Refer to 908.2 NYC code


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.plumbingpros.com/pdf/dwvents.pdf
> 
> pg. 18 shows why a wye branch can't be used immediately after a p-trap. Because it puts the trap weir above the point of vent. That effectively cuts off the vent. As long as the waste arm isn't too long, a sanitary tee allows for proper circulation of air.


I.understand what your stating..
Its interpretation


----------



## billy_awesome

Here in Ontario double sanitary tees are illegal, for back to back basins we use Wye's with 45's. Double or single wye's with 90's are illegal here too....


----------



## Optimus Primer

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I know what he's drawing...I'm trying to see what he's trying to prove


I know what I'm trying to prove, as every other *plumber *on this site does.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

house plumber said:


> I know what I'm trying to prove, as every other plumber on this site does.


So your drawing is correct..is what ur saying


----------



## union brother 1

another graduate, of the home depot plumbing weekend seminar. Yay!


----------



## TPWinc

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Refer to 908.2 NYC code


 And your point is? Go to the link Tommy posted and look up 906.2 it explains the Wye fitting problem. The tub drain is a separate issue. The vent for your tub is "flat" or "dry" vented because is purely a vent, not a waste/vent and it runs horizonal below the flood rim of the tub.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

union brother 1 said:


> another graduate, of the home depot plumbing weekend seminar. Yay!


LOL from the primadonna union guy


----------



## Optimus Primer

TPWinc said:


> And your point is? Go to the link Tommy posted and look up 906.2 it explains the Wye fitting problem. The tub drain is a separate issue. The vent for your tub is "flat" or "dry" vented because is purely a vent, not a waste/vent and it runs horizonal below the flood rim of the tub.


Right. Then if any kind of solids from a stoppage get upstream between your wye and 1/4 bend.


----------



## Tommy plumber

In all fairness to Joey pipes, maybe they get away with wyes instead of san tees when going from horizontal to vertical (after a p-trap). Could be the way the contractor he works for does things. 

I did some things that were wrong and it was not only accepted, it was encouraged. But then when I went to work somewhere else, they were like, "Who the hell taught you that?"

I think he's a journeyman. Some of the work pics he's posted tell me he's not a hack.


----------



## TPWinc

Joeypipes 23 said:


> LOL from the primadonna union guy


I'm betting you feel the same about class rooms as you do unions. Keep in mind every "Plumber" on here disagree's with you on venting.


----------



## union brother 1

Joeypipes 23 said:


> LOL from the primadonna union guy


i worked the non union side before i join the u.a. in nyc .service ,construction,i have a ton of respect for all those lmp's. did my 5 yr's apprenticeship , and i still go to school because i realize ,theres still more to learn...i.always worked hard,shut my mouth, listened and learned..something you should try,.in this trade experience shows..and i can see ,right thru.so appreciate that all these skilled plumbers would take time ,to teach you something numbskull.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

union brother 1 said:


> i worked the non union side before i join the u.a. in nyc .service ,construction,i have a ton of respect for all those lmp's. did my 5 yr's apprenticeship , and i still go to school because i realize ,theres still more to learn...i.always worked hard,shut my mouth, listened and learned..something you should try,.in this trade experience shows..and i can see ,right thru.so appreciate that all these skilled plumbers would take time ,to teach you something numbskull.


Your arrogance doesn't make.you a better "plumber" just makes u a bigger douche...keep the cocky comments for someone else


----------



## Mississippiplum

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Your arrogance doesn't make.you a better "plumber" just makes u a bigger douche...keep the cocky comments for someone else


Well that was uncalled for, ub1 is just trying to help you be a better plumber, theres no need to get pissy, he's just tryin to help you. 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## union brother 1

your a helper. Case closed , dont make me call petri an expose you.


----------



## revenge

maybe someone needs to pm the other person their liscense number well thats what i did lol


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Mississippiplum said:


> Well that was uncalled for, ub1 is just trying to help you be a better plumber, theres no need to get pissy, he's just tryin to help you.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Helping is one thing...taking shots is another


----------



## revenge

joey all you have to do is pm the person accusing you of not being a plumber your lisc number and you will prove your point


----------



## Joeypipes 23

revenge said:


> joey all you have to do is pm the person accusing you of not being a plumber your lisc number and you will prove your point


Its fine I said my peace...


----------



## TPWinc

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Your arrogance doesn't make.you a better "plumber" just makes u a bigger douche...keep the cocky comments for someone else


 I think the fact that he can read and understand the code book makes him a pretty good plumber. I also agree with Tommy, I have seen some pictures you have posted that tell me you have ability and knowledge. Just not as much as you think. That's why everyone is busting your balls.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

TPWinc said:


> I think the fact that he can read and understand the code book makes him a pretty good plumber. I also agree with Tommy, I have seen some pictures you have posted that tell me you have ability and knowledge. Just not as much as you think. That's why everyone is busting your balls.


I never claimed to be gods gift to.plumbing...but I'm from Brooklyn were naturally stubborn...so I apologize but Im not gunna be called a hack


----------



## TPWinc

By the way... One reason I love plumbing is because I see and learn something new on a regular basis.


----------



## rjbphd

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I never claimed to be gods gift to.plumbing...but I'm from Brooklyn were naturally stubborn...so I apologize but Im not gunna be called a hack


I wouldn't mess with this guy, he's from the same neighorhood where Chuck Conner from....


----------



## union brother 1

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I never claimed to be gods gift to.plumbing...but I'm from Brooklyn were naturally stubborn...so I apologize but Im not gunna be called a hack


Born and raised in brooklyn...whats your point? Im Not gods gift to plumbing,but in this. trade Youll be learning for life., the guy that tells you he knows it all ,is full of s*&t but its like my peers said stop actin like you know it all, and you might learn something.


----------



## union brother 1

Anyway im done..back to plumbing.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

union brother 1 said:


> Born and raised in brooklyn...whats your point? Im Not gods gift to plumbing,but in this. trade Youll be learning for life., the guy that tells you he knows it all ,is full of s*&t but its like my peers said stop actin like you know it all, and you might learn something.


Once again I never said I knew it all...we can go back and forth all night I said I apologize..lets just move on


----------



## rjbphd

union brother 1 said:


> Born and raised in brooklyn...whats your point? Im Not gods gift to plumbing,but in this. trade Youll be learning for life., the guy that tells you he knows it all ,is full of s*&t but its like my peers said stop actin like you know it all, and you might learn something.


I don't re call anything about Joey saying he's know it all... if he did, he wouldn't bother coming on the Zone... been doing the PhD* for over 35 years and still learning..


----------



## union brother 1

Back to plumbing.....


----------



## DesertOkie

I didn't know they still made those things.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

So in regarding to wet venting doesn't that pertain to the bottom of the stack to flush out?


----------



## TPWinc

Joeypipes 23 said:


> So in regarding to wet venting doesn't that pertain to the bottom of the stack to flush out?


 I'm confused by your question. A wet vent is a vent that is also a drain. It can only recieve waste water (no soil). If the vent for the tub in your picture had a lav draining into it, it would be a wet vent and therefore legal, because a wet vent can run horizonal. Where as a vent can only run horizonal if it is 6" or more above the flood rim of the highest fixture it is venting.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

TPWinc said:


> I'm confused by your question. A wet vent is a vent that is also a drain. It can only recieve waste water (no soil). If the vent for the tub in your picture had a lav draining into it, it would be a wet vent and therefore legal, because a wet vent can run horizonal. Where as a vent can only run horizonal if it is 6" or more above the flood rim of the highest fixture it is venting.


I was trying to stay away from the pictures lol it was just a general question. So I can understand this better without making the vent wet how are you suppose to vent a tub


----------



## Joeypipes 23

I've seen where they ran a two inch vent line riding ontop of a four inch toilet drain across bout 3ft and then up and tie into vent above lavatory sink...reason being they were unable to vent any other way due to limitations...so your telling me that's wrong?


----------



## OldSchool

TPWinc said:


> I'm confused by your question. A wet vent is a vent that is also a drain. It can only recieve waste water (no soil). If the vent for the tub in your picture had a lav draining into it, it would be a wet vent and therefore legal, because a wet vent can run horizonal. *Where as a vent can only run horizonal if it is 6" or more above the flood rim of the highest fixture it is venting*.


This is not the case in Ontario

Vent can be horizontal below flood level rim... but has to tie into vent stack above flood level rim


----------



## Joeypipes 23

OldSchool said:


> This is not the case in Ontario
> 
> Vent can be horizontal below flood level rim... but has to tie into vent stack above flood level rim


I could of sworn that's legal here also


----------



## TPWinc

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I was trying to stay away from the pictures lol it was just a general question. So I can understand this better without making the vent wet how are you suppose to vent a tub


 Tub drain must connect to the vent stack (vertical). This was suggested several times before, but if you tied your tub in with a sanitary tee where the vent turns 90 up to go through the floor, then the horizonal section of pipe below the tub would be a drain and not a vent.


----------



## TPWinc

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I could of sworn that's legal here also


 Not according to your code book.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

OK fair enough


----------



## TPWinc

OldSchool said:


> This is not the case in Ontario
> 
> Vent can be horizontal below flood level rim... but has to tie into vent stack above flood level rim


You can have a dry vent run horizonal below the flood rim?


----------



## OldSchool

TPWinc said:


> I'm confused by your question. A wet vent is a vent that is also a drain. It can only recieve waste water (no soil). If the vent for the tub in your picture had a lav draining into it, it would be a wet vent and therefore legal, because a wet vent can run horizonal. *Where as a vent can only run horizonal if it is 6" or more above the flood rim of the highest fixture it is venting*.


If this was the case then an island vent would be against your code...

Notice the vent section runing horizontal under the floor


----------



## Joeypipes 23

OldSchool said:


> This is not the case in Ontario
> 
> Vent can be horizontal below flood level rim... but has to tie into vent stack above flood level rim


Do you follow ipc?


----------



## OldSchool

joeypipes 23 said:


> do you follow ipc?


npc


----------



## Joeypipes 23

OldSchool said:


> If this was the case then an island vent would be against your code...
> 
> Notice the vent section runing horizontal under the floor


That's a good point if that's legal there's nothing wrong with what I did


----------



## TPWinc

OldSchool said:


> If this was the case then an island vent would be against your code...
> 
> Notice the vent section runing horizontal under the floor


 I Mentioned nothing about an "Island Vent" I said "vent". Island vent is a different animal. I knew somebody would bring that up though. LOL.


----------



## revenge

so this is wrong then vtr after tee


----------



## OldSchool

TPWinc said:


> I Mentioned nothing about an "Island Vent" I said "vent". Island vent is a different animal. I knew somebody would bring that up though. LOL.


There is nothing washing done that vent...

So therefore it is a dry vent... and its running horizontal below the flood level rim...

So what is it ...? legal or illegal


----------



## TPWinc

Joeypipes 23 said:


> That's a good point if that's legal there's nothing wrong with what I did


 Island Vents are legal, but that is not what you did.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

TPWinc said:


> Island Vents are legal, but that is not what you did.


Yea but its the same concept my dry.vent ties in well above flood level and clearly pitched for moisture to drain out


----------



## OldSchool

revenge said:


> so this is wrong then vtr after tee


That is just plane old wrong


----------



## Optimus Primer

OldSchool said:


> If this was the case then an island vent would be against your code...
> 
> Notice the vent section runing horizontal under the floor


That's not legal under IPC


----------



## OldSchool

TPWinc said:


> Island Vents are legal, but that is not what you did.


Either the vent is dry or wet... there is no other type

so I guess you are saying it is fine in some cases and not in others... which has no logic


----------



## revenge

this is how i was trained to do it but why would that other pic be wrong if they 90 up after the tee


----------



## TPWinc

OldSchool said:


> There is nothing washing done that vent...
> 
> So therefore it is a dry vent... and its running horizontal below the flood level rim...
> 
> So what is it ...? legal or illegal


 I do believe there has been a discussion on here before about this. Yes, it is a horizonal dry vent. Yes, It is legal. It is an exception to what I stated above, and it has it's own special section in the code book. I know... if one is legal why not another? I don't know the answer to that. I just know that it is. I imagine one day all the code books will replace the "island vent" section with "air admittance valves"


----------



## TPWinc

Are we gonna have a similar discussion about max length on stand pipes next?


----------



## east-indy

Joey, thanks for posting pics of your work (you are a braver sole than I)... Don't want to argue, but I can see both sides... Have you studied BOCA?

In Indiana, we follow IPC (Indiana Plumbing Code) a derivative of the other - IPC.

PS> Instead of a dbl Wye on the vertical, maybe stacked San T's? Crosses suck when you have to cable around them.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

east-indy said:


> Joey, thanks for posting pics of your work (you are a braver sole than I)... Don't want to argue, but I can see both sides... Have you studied BOCA?
> 
> In Indiana, we follow IPC (Indiana Plumbing Code) a derivative of the other - IPC.
> 
> PS> Instead of a dbl Wye on the vertical, maybe stacked San T's? Crosses suck when you have to cable around them.


I agree but it was a kitchen piggybacking a bathroom and where the two sinks were to be was going to conflict so we went with this...and I.wish I never posted my pics BTW lol


----------



## Joeypipes 23

TPWinc said:


> Are we gonna have a similar discussion about max length on stand pipes next?


Stand pipes for what laundry drains?


----------



## TPWinc

revenge said:


> this is how i was trained to do it but why would that other pic be wrong if they 90 up after the tee


 Sanitary tee on the horizonal for starters.


----------



## east-indy

Y'all thanks for making me check my code book... God knows it's been a while since I've read that bible.


----------



## TPWinc

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Stand pipes for what laundry drains?


 LOL... Why Yes... If I made the statement that a stand pipe can not rise more than 24" above the trap weir when refering to your tub. Someone is going to take that out of context and start arguing about washing machine stand pipes. That is basically the same arguement with the Island vent. 

I don't write the code book, I just follow it.


----------



## rjbphd

TPWinc said:


> I do believe there has been a discussion on here before about this. Yes, it is a horizonal dry vent. Yes, It is legal. It is an exception to what I stated above, and it has it's own special section in the code book. I know... if one is legal why not another? I don't know the answer to that. I just know that it is. I imagine one day all the code books will replace the "island vent" section with "air admittance valves"


 I sure hope so...


----------



## Joeypipes 23

TPWinc said:


> LOL... Why Yes... If I made the statement that a stand pipe can not rise more than 24" above the trap weir when refering to your tub. Someone is going to take that out of context and start arguing about washing machine stand pipes. That is basically the same arguement with the Island vent.
> 
> I don't write the code book, I just follow it.


I'm not arguing with you


----------



## Joeypipes 23

When you say aav do you.mean a provent?


----------



## TPWinc

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I'm not arguing with you


 Didn't say you were.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

TPWinc said:


> Didn't say you were.


Ill check on everything and make the necessary changes if be


----------



## TPWinc

Joeypipes 23 said:


> When you say aav do you.mean a provent?


 yes


----------



## Joeypipes 23

TPWinc said:


> yes


I know there not allowed here in NYC because of there failure risk...but now the codes changed but I know we have our own additions to the national code..such as no PVC underground and only residential locations five stories or less can I use PVC drainage...no pex except for heating..


----------



## Tommy plumber

Joeypipes 23 said:


> When you say aav do you.mean a provent?


 






Here we call 'em Studor vents...FL has millions of these things.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Tommy plumber said:


> Here we call 'em Studor vents...FL has millions of these things.


Is it legal for you guys?


----------



## TPWinc

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Ill check on everything and make the necessary changes if be[/QUOTE
> Who knows the inspector may allow it even if it ain't to code. Happens all the time down here. I had a 2" trap arm that was 20' long pass once. A plumber I had just hired, and supposedly had 10 years experience, did it. I went to check the rough in the morning, saw it, and tried to call off the inspection only to find it had already passed. I fixed it anyway.


----------



## rjbphd

Not legal in Illinois and when I asked why.. they wouldn't give me the straight answer,only to say its what the code book say.. but legal in Indiana and I asked the state is the air different there? Again,no answer... I believe in them in certain situtations and must be accessable for testing and replacment like all other mechicnal devices.


----------



## TPWinc

Tommy plumber said:


> Here we call 'em Studor vents...FL has millions of these things.


The only thing that Florida has more of is mosquitos. LOL. I use the Oatey shure vents myself, but we still call'em studors.


----------



## Tommy plumber

TPWinc said:


> said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill check on everything and make the necessary changes if be[/QUOTE
> Who knows the inspector may allow it even if it ain't to code. Happens all the time down here. I had a 2" trap arm that was 20' long pass once. A plumber I had just hired, and supposedly had 10 years experience, did it. I went to check the rough in the morning, saw it,* and tried* *to call off the inspection only to find it had already passed.* I fixed it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because of the law in this state. You don't need a master plumbing license as a pre-requisite to get an inspector's license. Heck, if my wife could pass the inspector's exam, they'll give her an inspector's license and legally she'll be able to pass judgement on my work! The law in FL is a joke.
> 
> Some inspectors are real plumbers, but many are not. They don't really know what they're looking at.
> 
> I recently spoke with an inspector who told me he has an inspector's license to inspect plumbing, mechanical, structural. It's cheaper for a city to have (1) inspector who is cross-trained.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing

Hey man, just wanted to say don't get discouraged by all the criticism. A lot of plumbers make mistakes way worse than that, myself included. I'm glad people post pictures on here. I enjoy seeing how other people do their work. I think it helps us all get better. I hate when people are so set in their ways that they think the only way to do the job is the same exact way they did the last one. 
Seems like there are a lot of good plumbers on here and very eager to show how much they know. Pointing out mistakes is one thing, and then verbally gang-banging a guys work who was once proud of what he did is another thing.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Is it legal for you guys?


 






Yes, they are quite legal.

But, if there is ever a backup, the bacteria laden water will enter the AAV since these things are all under the sink they serve. And then after the stoppage is cleared, there is no water washing the AAV. 

The whole point of requiring a vent to connect to another vent only at a point of a minimum of 6" above the flood rim of the highest fixture, is so if there are any backups, the vent won't be cut off. An AAV violates that principle.

I prefer a vent through the roof. But if an AAV is used, it should follow the codes and it should be at least 6" above the flood rim of the highest fixture served.


----------



## rjbphd

Tommy plumber said:


> Yes, they are quite legal.
> 
> But, if there is ever a backup, the bacteria laden water will enter the AAV since these things are all under the sink they serve. And then after the stoppage is cleared, there is no water washing the AAV.
> 
> The whole point of requiring a vent to connect to another vent only at a point of a minimum of 6" above the flood rim of the highest fixture, is so if there are any backups, the vent won't be cut off. An AAV violates that principle.


Tommy, have u seen the video by studer vent? I always like to put the aav more the 6 inches above the recommended distance.. but at that time I couldn't figure why.. til I watched the video.. if there a back up, the slight pressure will build up and air pocket ( think old style air chamber) will prevent any liquid contact to gasket, etc.


----------



## Tommy plumber

rjbphd said:


> Tommy, have u seen the video by studer vent? I always like to put the aav more the 6 inches above the recommended distance.. but at that time I couldn't figure why.. til I watched the video.. if there a back up, the slight pressure will build up and air pocket ( think old style air chamber) will prevent any liquid contact to gasket, etc.


 






No I haven't seen their video. I understand what you are stating. But, (everyone always has a big old 'but') if the diaphragm is leaking or not working properly, then theoretically it could become contaminated. It is a remote chance, but it is possible. I have been in bathrooms where the homeowner was complaining of sewer gas and when I looked under the lav sink, bingo! a bad AAV. Changed the AAV, and within a few minutes the sewer gas odor was gone.


----------



## rjbphd

Tommy plumber said:


> No I haven't seen their video. I understand what you are stating. But, (everyone always has a big old 'but') if the diaphragm is leaking or not working properly, then theoretically it could become contaminated. It is a remote chance, but it is possible. I have been in bathrooms where the homeowner was complaining of sewer gas and when I looked under the lav sink, bingo! a bad AAV. Changed the AAV, and within a few minutes the sewer gas odor was gone.


 Yea, it can happens which is why it installed in accesable place as per instruction. There's a difference from mechicnal vent and aav unit.


----------



## TPWinc

OldSchool said:


> Either the vent is dry or wet... there is no other type
> 
> so I guess you are saying it is fine in some cases and not in others... which has no logic


Section 913.1 Island fixture venting shall not be permitted for fixtures other than sinks and lavatories..... :whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool

TPWinc said:


> Section 913.1 Island fixture venting shall not be permitted for fixtures other than sinks and lavatories..... :whistling2:


That's fine for island venting ... Which is odd iMO

I don't really see where any where else you would be able to do a venting configuration like that

We don't use the same code

The point is ... You said a dry vent can not run horizontal any where below the flood level rim...

Proved that wrong ... in the pic of island venting where the dry vent is running horizontal below the floor..

So you are saying your code specs some where that a vent can not be horizontal below the flood rim

What section of the code is that ??? ... that states no dry vent can run or travel horizontal below the flood ...


----------



## PunkRockPlumber




----------



## Tommy plumber

Wow. What drunken idiots!


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Lmfao


----------



## Optimus Primer

OldSchool said:


> That's fine for island venting ... Which is odd iMO
> 
> I don't really see where any where else you would be able to do a venting configuration like that
> 
> We don't use the same code
> 
> The point is ... You said a dry vent can not run horizontal any where below the flood level rim...
> 
> Proved that wrong ... in the pic of island venting where the dry vent is running horizontal below the floor..
> 
> So you are saying your code specs some where that a vent can not be horizontal below the flood rim
> 
> What section of the code is that ??? ... that states no dry vent can run or travel horizontal below the flood ...


I posted about this yesterday. We can not do it the way that picture showed. If it didn't have that horizontal dry vent and the loop was 6 inches above the rim then it's fine. He must not have seen the dry vent. I work in the same counties as TPWinc.


----------



## Optimus Primer

905.4 905.5. I can't copy and paste I'm on my phone


----------



## Tommy plumber

It's a good practice to wash the base of every stack. ( I was taught to wash the base of every stack, whether that has undergone a code change or not, I don't know. But I still do it)

I've seen those island vents in old mansions. I guess it would depend on the AHJ whether or not they accept it.


----------



## TPWinc

OldSchool said:


> That's fine for island venting ... Which is odd iMO
> 
> I don't really see where any where else you would be able to do a venting configuration like that
> 
> We don't use the same code
> 
> The point is ... You said a dry vent can not run horizontal any where below the flood level rim...
> 
> Proved that wrong ... in the pic of island venting where the dry vent is running horizontal below the floor..
> 
> So you are saying your code specs some where that a vent can not be horizontal below the flood rim
> 
> What section of the code is that ??? ... that states no dry vent can run or travel horizontal below the flood ...


912.2.2..........The vent connection to the combination drain and vent pipe shall extend a minimum of 6 inches above the flood rim level of the highest fixture being vented before offsetting horizonally.

The only exception to that is island venting, and that can not be used on a tub, which is what I was refering to when I said the dry vent can not be run horizonal below the flood rim.


----------

